
STEM: Still No Shortage - Futurebot
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/stem-still-no-shortage-c6f6eed505c1#.gyz2wb2g3
======
PaulHoule
I think the government should force a moratorium on new building construction
for universities and colleges that receive any public funding at all.

------
marmaduke
Who benefits from a STEM surplus? Tech companies, who can offer lower
salaries?

~~~
hga
As far as I know, the big push for this started in the '80s, and was by the
Federal government because they evidently thought they were paying too much
for science labor.

